# How to cook dried figs and prunes.



## BML (Mar 9, 2018)

Many years ago I remember my mother serving us stewed figs and prunes with custard and I would like to try some now.  The problem is that I looked in a Health food outlet and there were so many different types of prunes I had no idea which ones to go for so could anyone suggest which ones I buy, where I buy them and how I should cook them.
Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 9, 2018)

The only stewed prunes that I have any experience with were made from dried Sunsweet breakfast prunes with pits from the grocery store.  I used to take a quart jar with a tight fitting lid, fill it halfway with prunes, fill the jar with boiling water and pop on the lid.  When the prunes cooled I put the jar in the refrigerator and they were ready to use the next day.


----------



## BML (Mar 9, 2018)

Many thanks, your reply makes sense to me.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 9, 2018)

I also use Sunsweet prunes. But I place the prunes in a pot with lemon slices (rind and all just wash lemon well and slice into rounds, remove pits). Cover with water by 2”, bring to boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Cover pot and allow to cool. Place in covered container  and refrigerate. I like to drink the lemon and prune juice.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2018)

My mom used to make a combination of prunes, dried apricots, raisins simmered in water and maybe sugar.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I also use Sunsweet prunes. But I place the prunes in a pot with lemon slices (rind and all just wash lemon well and slice into rounds, remove pits). Cover with water by 2”, bring to boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Cover pot and allow to cool. Place in covered container  and refrigerate. I like to drink the lemon and prune juice.



 +1 ^
I do the same, as my Mom did. There's something special about the lemon slices and love to drink the juice also.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 9, 2018)

I also use  Sunbsweet and I'm in Sweden.  We take prunes, cook them in water, sugar and then add potato starch to make a thick soup and serve cold with cream.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> My mom used to make a combination of prunes, dried apricots, raisins simmered in water and maybe sugar.



My mom did the same.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2018)

BML said:


> Many years ago I remember my mother serving us stewed figs and prunes *with custard* and I would like to try some now.  The problem is that I looked in a Health food outlet and there were so many different types of prunes I had no idea which ones to go for so could anyone suggest which ones I buy, where I buy them and how I should cook them.
> Many thanks in anticipation.



I'm curious about your memory of the stewed fruit with custard. I've not heard of that but it sounds interesting. Can you further expand?


----------



## profnot (Mar 9, 2018)

I love custards with dried fruit!  Those with figs are my favorite.

Plump the dried fruit before adding to the custard.

As others posted, I like to use hot liquid.  So I usually slightly warm a bit of cognac (for prunes and figs), Grand Marnier (for currants), or dry white wine (for golden raisins) and put both fruit and liquid in a baggie for at least 30 minutes, turning several times.  

Placing in a baggie exposes more of the fruit to the liquid than placing both on a plate or in a bowl.

My current favorite custard is made with cognac, dried chopped figs, vanilla, toasted blanched almonds, cardamom, and a touch of sugar.  Served warm - yum!


----------

